# 95 Yamaha 40 info



## Watchoutfortablerock (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a 95 Yamaha 40. #C40PLRT. I am looking for a new tilt trim unit as the old one has seized up and is not working. My question is do I need the same one or can I use another year that could be compatable? And if someone knows where I can find one "cheap" let me know!


----------

